# What's on your Mp3 play list!



## Lenny (Nov 9, 2011)

What's everyone listening to while they turn or spend time in the shop/studio?

I'm really excited .... Dave Alvin and the Guilty Men are going to be in town (well at least within 30 miles of town :biggrin and I just picked up a pair of tickets!  

I have about 20-25 favorites that would be in my top 5... :biggrin:
(hey, if atheletes can give 110% then I can have 25 bands in my top 5)

Lately I have also really enjoyed listening to John Prine, Little Charlie and The Nightcats, Jimmy Reed, and I can never get enough of Mark Knopfler!

So what are your "not to be missed" favorites?


----------



## Mapster (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a special playlist of the theme songs from Disney's Epcot amusement park including the theme songs from the innoventions area and the ride soarin'. Most powerful and inspirational music you will ever listen to.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 9, 2011)

Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## navycop (Nov 9, 2011)

I like anything for the 70's and 80's. From Abba to ZZ Top. Also the 60's like Johnny Cash and Buddy Holly.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 9, 2011)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


 

    Hell yes!!!  I thought I would be the only metal head here.  Been listening to Five Finger Death Punch, Chimiara, Trivium, etc.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 9, 2011)

Guy Clark, Townes van Zandt, & Steve Earle - Together at the Bluebird Cafe

Lyle Lovett, Gaelic Storm, Great Big Sea, Steve Martin, Allison Krauss, Cowboy Junkies, The Jam, The Housemartins, etc.

On Pandora, I have an Irish channel, a Guy Clark channel, a New Wave channel, a few others, and I just put it on shuffle.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 9, 2011)

Call me weird, but I listen to daily podcasts of the Dave Ramsey show while in the shop, at least when the drill press and/or lathe isn't running. 

It's a great way to keep me focused with financial goals, while working on doing something I love. Also repeatedly reminds me not to overspend on tools that would be cool, but can wait until I sell more.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 9, 2011)

From Nina Simone to Metallica.  Life is too short to limit your music.


----------



## scroller99 (Nov 9, 2011)

the Sex Pistols, Ramones, Dropkick Murphys and all the old rock and roll


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 9, 2011)

Guster, Weezer, Nirvana, Audioslave, Martin Sexton, The Kinks, Stroke 9.


----------



## arioux (Nov 9, 2011)

Haynie said:


> From Nina Simone to Metallica.  Life is too short to limit your music.



Idem.  

Over 9000 mp3's in an old laptop witn media center set at "random".  I take what goes out .  Love everything from Mozart to Garth Brooks, from CCR to Metallica, from Allan Jackson to ZZtop and everything in bettween.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 9, 2011)

Toto, Heart, Dan Seals, Chicago, Boston, Bon Jovi, A little Ozzy, all the stuff from when music had real soul.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 9, 2011)

I love it! 
Playlists as diverse as the people here!

Alfred, I'm with you .... shuffle play !


----------



## thewishman (Nov 9, 2011)

Sergio Mendez and Brasil 66! Dan Fogelberg, ELO, Styx, Kansas, Gipsy Kings, Chicago, Spandau Ballet...


----------



## hewunch (Nov 9, 2011)

I have Thousands of songs 5k +. But most of what I listen to right now is Switchfoot's new album. They just added a tour date in Charleston 3.5 hrs away but I have to work the next morning


----------



## Sancho (Nov 9, 2011)

scroller99 said:


> the Sex Pistols, Ramones, Dropkick Murphys and all the old rock and roll


 
YES!!! I also add the Dead Kennedys, Black Flag, the Clash, Iggy Pop, Circle Jerks.....I could name more...

Word of Caution; don't play the Pogues while running the lathe or you will end up with a toothpick instead of a pen.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 9, 2011)

I like The Clash as well!

How about these from the past ... TonioK - "Life in the Foodchain"

Or The Steve Gibbons Band - "Down In The Bunker" .... great stuff  :biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 9, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Toto, Heart, Dan Seals, Chicago, Boston, Bon Jovi, A little Ozzy, all the stuff from when music had real soul.


 
I hate to break it to you....but I don't think Ozzy qualifies in that category :tongue:




jasontg99 said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:
> ...


 
I'm riding with yall next roadtrip! I'll add a few: Audioslave, Apocalyptica, Disturbed, Hurt, Jimi Hendrix, Lacuna Coil, Korn, Mushroomhead, Papa Roach, Rage Against the Machine, Sublime, Shinedown, The Showdown, Static X, Stone Sour, Tenacious D, & Three Days Grace

Someone that yall have to look up is Richard Cheese. He's awesome.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have an MP3 player, I do have an old cassette player/AM/FM radio in my shop... somewhere, forget where I put it... I never listen to anything in the shop... the noise(I love Music but not in the shop) distracts me...


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 9, 2011)

Good grief!  I guess I'm showing my age but I still like songs where you can understand the words!  Artists like Conway Twitty, George Jones, Faron Young, Marty Robbins, Statler Brothers or some of the classic oldies like Wonderland by night or Baby elephant walk!


----------



## turkly281 (Nov 9, 2011)

Anything Bluegrass, i love that high lonesome sound!!


----------



## Lenny (Nov 9, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> I don't have an MP3 player, I do have an old cassette player/AM/FM radio in my shop... somewhere, forget where I put it... I never listen to anything in the shop... the noise(I love Music but not in the shop) distracts me...


 
My friend Loren, the town Dentist, still listens to an old 8 track in his shop! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
His playlist would begin and end with Sinatra (although there would be some Tony Bennett in there as well).


----------



## Lenny (Nov 9, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Good grief! I guess I'm showing my age but I still like songs where you can understand the words! Artists like Conway Twitty, George Jones, Faron Young, Marty Robbins, Statler Brothers or some of the classic oldies like Wonderland by night or Baby elephant walk!


 
I can que up "Gunfighter Ballads and Trail Songs" for you George, but you lost me with Baby Elephant walk?


----------



## StephenM (Nov 9, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief! I guess I'm showing my age but I still like songs where you can understand the words! Artists like Conway Twitty, George Jones, Faron Young, Marty Robbins, Statler Brothers or some of the classic oldies like Wonderland by night or Baby elephant walk!
> ...



Watch _Hatari_ w/ John Wayne.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 9, 2011)

Shelly West to Skillet.  John Denver to Just Jinjer.  Celtic Woman to CCR.  Reba to Run DMC.  Metallica to Mark Trammel Trio.  Greater Vision to Green Day.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 1 Marty Robbins song and 2 Johnny Horton songs on my Ipod as well. Also just added Betty Davis eyes, Bridge over troubled waters, Dream Weaver, and The night they drove ole Dixie down. And yes, saying Ozzy and real soul in the same sentence is a bit of a stretch. :biggrin:


----------



## Parson (Nov 9, 2011)

I listen to top 40 country radio because I only have a crappy little radio in the garage. My nicer stereo system sits on the floor unplugged. I really need to take time away from turning to wire up the speakers...


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 9, 2011)

Ray Stevens; Dave Gardner; Cowboy Poetry (and music) such as Red Stegall, Baxter Black, Badger Clark, Curley Fletcher, Ken Cook; Zac Brown Band and two guys from my home town that were in school with me: Tommy Alverson and Sam Baker. Most all southern gospel music but not all of it. C&W both old and new. Oldies from the 60's; Pandora Rocks!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Good grief! I guess I'm showing my age but I still like songs where you can understand the words! Artists like Conway Twitty, George Jones, Faron Young, Marty Robbins, Statler Brothers or some of the classic oldies like Wonderland by night or Baby elephant walk!


 
Who???  :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 9, 2011)

turkly281 said:


> Anything Bluegrass, i love that high lonesome sound!!


 
It's only lonesome because you are the only one listening to it!!!  :tongue:


----------



## wjbowling (Nov 9, 2011)

Silversun Pickups, Modest Mouse, Neon Trees, The Cure, Garbage, Pillar...


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 9, 2011)

Ha!! I was just thinking about this after a few days off from the shop...Chris Tomlin, Pavarotti, Gaga, Chicago, Garth Brooks, Copeland, so many different things!!!


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Nov 9, 2011)

All of the above and then some. 

Anything blues, jazz,  pantera most stuff from Texas, and anything else you can think of. I have a 160 gig and an 80 gig iPod which are both full.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 9, 2011)

Too funny.  I have an old Ryobi Radio and it stays on one of 3 stations (2 Country 1 Rock) and I never touch it after that unless I happen to walk by it.  No MP3 though.  I bought one and just dont use it.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 9, 2011)

Im with Keith on this one.....


----------



## LanceD (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Oak Arkansas , Lynyrd Skynyrd, Black Sabbath, Moe Bandy, George Jones, Ozark Mountain Daredevils, Doug Kershaw..........pretty much in that order.


----------



## williamcr (Nov 10, 2011)

Nirvana, Korn, Cold, AC/DC, NIN, and Les Miserables Broadway Musical.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 10, 2011)

Justturnin said:


> Too funny. I have an old Ryobi Radio and it stays on one of 3 stations (2 Country 1 Rock) and I never touch it after that unless I happen to walk by it. No MP3 though. I bought one and just dont use it.


 

Pick up a pair of powered computer speakers and play your mp3 player through them. I refuse to wear earbuds .... they hurt my ears!  I Hooked up my Mp3 player to my reciever at work and listen through some cordless headphones. At home I have a couple different pairs of old computer speakers I plug into.... both sound pretty good ... especially the Bose pair.


----------



## David M (Nov 10, 2011)

no pod , only fm , crank it up to skynard , meatloaf , beatles , monkies , ccr , anything that comes in with out static


----------



## animefan (Nov 10, 2011)

Beethoven, Cole Porter, Foo Fighters, Fear Factory. Anything that sounds good at any particular moment.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 10, 2011)

My music vary's by the day. I mainly listen to 2 types of music. 

Junior Brown, Johny Cash, Willie, Waylan, Bill Monroe, Stevie Ray Vaughn, and quite a few other old country and bluegrass.
But when I wanna Rock it's  Fear Factory, Type O Negative, Powerman 5000, Korn, Metallica, Rage, Hank Williams III, and Rodrigo Y Gabriela!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 10, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:
> ...




Nice


----------



## Linarestribe (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a mix of worship like Third Day, Matt Redman, Chris Tomlin and the like. Also podcast of Dave Ramsey.


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 10, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Displaced Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > Toto, Heart, Dan Seals, Chicago, Boston, Bon Jovi, A little Ozzy, all the stuff from when music had real soul.
> ...


 

+1000. Danzig, 311, hed (PE), Sevendust, Hatebreed, Otep, System of a Down, Deep, etc... you guys rock on!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 10, 2011)

Robert Earl Keen, Jimmy Dale Gilmore, The Gypsy Kings, Ozzy, Lou Reed, The Doors, Lorena McKennit, Freddie Fender, The Texas Tornadoes, Flaco Jimenez, Mark Knopfler, Paco De Lucia, Santana, Amy Winehouse, Dr. Hook and the Medicineshow, Clapton, Everlast, Queen, Jimi, Bob Dylan, David Gray, John Prine, John Hiatt, Plus about 8,000 MP3s on my Computer here at the house, The other stuff is what I keep in the truck.


----------



## Joe Burns (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine is kinda eclectic.  Some rock, country, and gospel.  Even a few of Celtic Woman.  Recent favorites are Zack Brown Band, Eva Cassidy, and Keith & Kristy Getty.

Joe


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm happy to see some cool suggestions! Just bumped my catalog and will be enjoying it Sunday!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 10, 2011)

any classic rock and roll, especially the Beatles, coffee house music, especially Eva Cassidy.


----------



## Pete275 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine is pretty eclectic pretty much all kinds of music like sex pistols, pere ubu, clash, the beatles, ccr, frank zappa, stan kenton, coltrane, garth brooks, johnny cash , willie nelson, king crimson, adrian belew, bowie, parliament funkadelic, some classical etc. Most forms of music I like although I don't much like opera. Like I said I really like all kinds of music. I too set the mp-3 player on shuffle.

Wayne


----------



## Lenny (Nov 10, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Robert Earl Keen, Jimmy Dale Gilmore, The Gypsy Kings, Ozzy, Lou Reed, The Doors, Lorena McKennit, Freddie Fender, The Texas Tornadoes, Flaco Jimenez, Mark Knopfler, Paco De Lucia, Santana, Amy Winehouse, Dr. Hook and the Medicineshow, Clapton, Everlast, Queen, Jimi, Bob Dylan, David Gray, John Prine, John Hiatt, Plus about 8,000 MP3s on my Computer here at the house, The other stuff is what I keep in the truck.


 
Many similar artists on our playlist my friend!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess that I really missed a lot of music because I have never heard of most of these musicians. I do not dare mention the music on my MP3's, you all would have a great laugh. Let's just say 1950's, 1960's, and 1970's era music. I spent most of the 70's stationed in Germany and most of what we heard on the Armed Forces Radio was the Beatles. "I was Country when Country wasn't cool".


----------



## rherrell (Nov 11, 2011)

Ambrosia, The Sons of Champlin, Lloyd Jones, Delbert McClinton, Johnny A, Steve Miller, Cream, Hendrix, The Who, Tom Petty, Deep Purple, Rainbow, Dream Theater, Here Come the Mummies, SRV, Steely Dan, Joe Bonamassa, Luther Allison, AC/DC, ZZ Topp, Heart, Asleep at the Wheel, Jethro Tull, The Chambers Brothers, Boston, Allman Brothers, Beatles, Bela Fleck, Days of the New, The Doors, Eagles, Eric Clapton, Elvin Bishop, Frank Zappa, Gov't Mule, The Guess Who, Jeff Healey Band, Johnny Winter, Led Zeppelin, Little Feat, Marshall Tucker Band, 38 Special, Paul Butterfield Blues Band, Rush, Quicksilver Messenger Service, Van Halen, Buddy Guy, Little Milton.....just to name a few!:biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Rick, I saw Here Come the Mummies in concert over the summer. Very interesting band that rocked the ampitheatre!! They were also in full mummy gear and the temps were in the high 90's.


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 11, 2011)

My turnings are made with love baby, so I break out the Marvin Gaye when I turn.  ...  ....  



Ok maybe not.  I too am on the shuffle crowd and listen to everything.:biggrin:


----------



## turkly281 (Nov 11, 2011)

My music vary's by the day. I mainly listen to 2 types of music. 

Junior Brown, Johny Cash, Willie, Waylan, Bill Monroe, Stevie Ray Vaughn, and quite a few other old country and bluegrass.
But when I wanna Rock it's  Fear Factory, Type O Negative, Powerman 5000, Korn, Metallica, Rage, Hank Williams III, and Rodrigo Y Gabriela!![/quote]

Glad to hear someone else like a little bit of Bluegrass!
Tom....................


----------



## tseger (Nov 11, 2011)

Where do you get all these songs?


----------



## rherrell (Nov 11, 2011)

I did it the hard way, I bought all the CD's before I even had a computer and I transferred it all into ITunes after I got one. Now all you have to do is download from Amazon or a MILLION other places on the net.:biggrin:


----------



## rherrell (Nov 11, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Hey Rick, I saw Here Come the Mummies in concert over the summer. Very interesting band that rocked the ampitheatre!! They were also in full mummy gear and the temps were in the high 90's.


 

They ALWAYS wear their "bandages". Rumor is that they're all well known musicians and they have to keep their identities secret. I don't know if that's true but I DO know that they are FANTASTIC musicians!!!!

If you listen to the words it wil crack you up.....NASTY!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Seer (Nov 11, 2011)

I have about 10k in mp3's on a pc hooked into my stero and play what ever I feel like.  From a to b you name it.


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 11, 2011)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going


 


I would have to assume that's old school Metallica and not this commercialized crap they spin out now days ;()

I don't use .mp3 I stream Pandora to the shop wireless


----------



## ttpenman (Nov 11, 2011)

I listen to quite a variety but always go back to 60's & 70's rock & roll. (have the Billboard top 100 from 1960 - 1990.  Each one plays for hours)  Not much hard rock but Beatles, Simon & Garfunkle, Eagles, James Taylor, Bubble Gum music, lots of easy listening and even some Disco into the 80's.  Have almost no use for the 90's or newer.  Also add in some country, quite a bit of classical, some folk, soundtracks.  Other than grand opera (although I like the instrumental part) I listen to just about anything else.  When no music I listen to public radio.  Not much of a 'silence' guy, got to have something on most of the time.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 11, 2011)

Lenny said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have an MP3 player, I do have an old cassette player/AM/FM radio in my shop... somewhere, forget where I put it... I never listen to anything in the shop... the noise(I love Music but not in the shop) distracts me...
> ...



I would bet there would be some Dean Martin in there too.


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 11, 2011)

I hate to say this but I have two 5 Gigabit hard drives hooked up to an old notebook computer that outputs to an old Harman / Kardon amp that is in a dust proof box and powers my old 60" tall towers (my wife made me take them out of the house).  My neighbors ask me to turn it up when they have a barbeque and they are 300 feet away. 

I have been using this for over a year now and still have not heard anything twice. If I like the music it goes on the drives in the house and gets added to the back up drives in the shop. Some weeks I add faster than I play I will never get to the end. When I worked in an office we had a vendor that would bet me itunes gift cards that I did not have such and such on my 60GB iPod, (with the exception of Rap) In three years I never lost. 

I miss him, I have to buy my own music now. There is everything from classical to singer songwriter, not much heavy metal but there is some as well as some gospel, and a WHOLE bunch of Texas from Bob Wills to Robert Earl Kean Jr.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 11, 2011)

rherrell said:


> I did it the hard way, I bought all the CD's before I even had a computer and I transferred it all into ITunes after I got one. Now all you have to do is download from Amazon or a MILLION other places on the net.:biggrin:


 
Oh, you cheated! 

I bought a device with a pre-amp to play my turntable through my sound card and used a Wave editor to "capture" my albums and convert to Mp3's. :biggrin:

That got old really fast though!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2011)

rherrell said:


> Ambrosia, The Sons of Champlin, Lloyd Jones, Delbert McClinton, Johnny A, Steve Miller, Cream, Hendrix, The Who, Tom Petty, Deep Purple, Rainbow, Dream Theater, Here Come the Mummies, SRV, Steely Dan, Joe Bonamassa, Luther Allison, AC/DC, ZZ Topp, Heart, Asleep at the Wheel, Jethro Tull, The Chambers Brothers, Boston, Allman Brothers, Beatles, Bela Fleck, Days of the New, The Doors, Eagles, Eric Clapton, Elvin Bishop, Frank Zappa, Gov't Mule, The Guess Who, Jeff Healey Band, Johnny Winter, Led Zeppelin, Little Feat, Marshall Tucker Band, 38 Special, Paul Butterfield Blues Band, Rush, Quicksilver Messenger Service, Van Halen, Buddy Guy, Little Milton.....just to name a few!:biggrin:



DANG, finally saw one with the Eagles. Thought I was going to be the only ONE!!! ROCK AND ROLL FOREVER!!!:biggrin: I can deal with a little bit of Robert Earl Keen and Willy Nelson but generally has to be rock and roll. And don't forget Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, Harry Chapin, Cat Stevens, Adele, Train, Jack Johnson, Amos Lee, Kansas, Boston, Don McLean, Black Sabbath, CCR, Joe Walsh(saw him in concert 3 weeks ago), Kenny Wayne Shepard, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Golden Earring! Just to name a few. Tons more with great music. Brain is too old to recall now.

P.S. Have you ever heard a country western song backwards? Got my house back, got my dog back, got my truck back, got my wife back, got my girlfriend back. Always seem to be losing something in most of them!


----------



## fireangels (Nov 11, 2011)

Well put me in the cheater category I guess I have the widest collection and its still growing
if I add it all together I have 7 terrabites worth right now. I trade music like crazy I am also a DJ on the side so I had alot to start
I have everything 50's 60's bluegrass rock metal country jazz zydeco childrens blues tejano
punk new wave etc


----------



## rherrell (Nov 12, 2011)

Lenny said:


> rherrell said:
> 
> 
> > I did it the hard way, I bought all the CD's before I even had a computer and I transferred it all into ITunes after I got one. Now all you have to do is download from Amazon or a MILLION other places on the net.:biggrin:
> ...


 
I tried that too!:biggrin:
I bought mine from DAK and got busy converting all my albums. I got about 50 done before I had to quit, TOO much work

I finally just bought all the CD's. I still have all my vinyl, in fact I just got through making shelves to hold it all (good thing I have a spare bedroom!!):biggrin:


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2011)

Why haven't any of you mentioned Queen?  I listen to their Absolute Greatest Hits album daily when I'm making blanks, something I can sing along to.  I'm not sure why they didn't put Fat Bottom Girls on that so I downloaded it separately.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 12, 2011)

With the exception of some of the Heavy Metal music, my playlist at some point in time has included much of what many of you have posted! 

Grammy Award winner Dave Alvin and The Guilty Ones put on an awesome show last night here on the coast of Maine, promoting their album Eleven Eleven .... which interestingly enough was the date yesterday, (11/11/2011), and just happens to be his birthday!  
http://www.rocklandstrand.com/event/dave-alvin-guilty-ones

If you haven't heard him, you owe it to yourself to check him out some time! :wink:

besides Eleven Eleven check out these other albums ...

Ashgrove
Black Jack David
King Of California 
Interstate City


----------



## eldee (Nov 12, 2011)

Pretty much anything and everything except opera. It just depends on what strikes my fancy on a given day. My pod has about 9,800 songs at the moment.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 12, 2011)

rherrell said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Rick, I saw Here Come the Mummies in concert over the summer. Very interesting band that rocked the ampitheatre!! They were also in full mummy gear and the temps were in the high 90's.
> ...


 
Bad news for you Rick. They're just ordinary Joe's, not well known musicians. I had lunch with the band before the concert. The ampitheatre is directly across the street from my work. There's a little mom and pop coffee house next door. We talked for a while over lunch. Those guys are all my age and love to jam!!


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 12, 2011)

turkly281 said:


> My music vary's by the day. I mainly listen to 2 types of music.
> 
> Junior Brown, Johny Cash, Willie, Waylan, Bill Monroe, Stevie Ray Vaughn, and quite a few other old country and bluegrass.
> But when I wanna Rock it's Fear Factory, Type O Negative, Powerman 5000, Korn, Metallica, Rage, Hank Williams III, and Rodrigo Y Gabriela!!


 
Glad to hear someone else like a little bit of Bluegrass!
Tom....................[/quote]

I'm from KY, The Bluegrass State!!! I grew up listening to bluegrass and mountain music. There's also a local public radio station that plays nothing but bluegrass all day on Sundays. I love the old stuff and have recently found some very goos newer stuff. Carolina Chocolate Drops, Old Crow Medicine Show, Nickel Creek, Mountain Heart, The Infamous Stringdusters, and a whole slew of others!!


----------



## Alzey (Nov 12, 2011)

A lot of different stuff.  Nickel Creek, Nickelback, Evanescence, Within Temptation, Hank Williams Jr, Garth Brooks, Johnny Cash, Metallica, Linkin Park, Nirvana, ..... Just about anything but Rap


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2011)

I posted what I liked but ever since I had my hard drive corrupted and lost approx 2500 songs I listen through www.Pandora.com on my Iphone hooked up to an old set of computer speakers that are  sitting on top of my cabinets.  

Phil




Rob73 said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 13, 2011)

Frank,Dean,Sammy,Mel,Darin and when I run out of crooners, it's time for 50's and 60's


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 13, 2011)

Rob73 said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera, Slipknot, Ac/Dc, Rammstein .......... I could keep going on but you know where I'm going
> ...



Yep, MOP, KILL 'EM ALL, RIDE THE LIGHTNING, AND JUSTICE FOR ALL. Good stuff, I love Pantera and Sepultura too. Can't believe how many other members love metal too. Rock on dudes :RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 13, 2011)

From A to B kinda limits your selections, doesn't it? You should try c to Z, too.



Seer said:


> I have about 10k in mp3's on a pc hooked into my stero and play what ever I feel like.  From a to b you name it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 13, 2011)

Who uses what source of music? I have a hard time accessing many due to the security I have on my computer.


----------



## warthog (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeeeez....whatever happened to The Beatles....The Doors...Blood, Sweat and Tears...Three Dog Night and Grand Funk Railroad? Now that is music to get it on by.


----------



## navycop (Nov 13, 2011)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Who uses what source of music? I have a hard time accessing many due to the security I have on my computer.


Try this one: http://www.tropicalglen.com
pandora is good also..


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Eminem, Kid Rock, Eric Clapton, Aerosmith, Bob Marley, Nickelback, and Trace Adkins.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Nov 13, 2011)

Lil Wayne, Eminem, etc... Mostly rap.


----------

